# mexican passport for my child



## Moondove (Sep 25, 2010)

How would I get a mexican passport for my us citizen child who is half mexican? I could get it in usa but if its not necessary to have one for travel by land for my child to have one, id rather wait till we are in mx to get one. 
So I guess Im also asking how I could get mexican id so i can get passport. 
thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your child will need a passport to cross any border, especially back to the USA. So, get the US passport for the latter purpose and go to the nearest Mexican Consulate with that, birth certificate and other documents pertaining to the Mexican parent. They can issue the Mexican passport. You use the appropriate one in each country and are a dual citizen.


----------

